# Looking for big timber pictures taken in WA



## STIHL-KID (Dec 18, 2006)

Anyone here have pics of big timber taken down in Washington State? The old pictures during the hayday of logging is what I like to see. opcorn:


----------



## smokechase II (Dec 18, 2006)

*the best*

The very best source for logging photos from the early days is the book:
"Kinsey, Photographer: A Half Century of Negatives by Darius and Tabitha May Kinsey"

Goto: bookfinder4u
http://www.bookfinder4u.com/IsbnSearch.aspx?isbn=0877012873&mode=direct

There you will find a selection of used copies. $22.50 with shipping being the cheapest.


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Dec 18, 2006)

There's another book called "This Was Logging," or something like that, based on the same guy and his work. He was from Sedro Wooley.

If you don't mind California timber with chainsaws, you've got to check out Jerry Beranek's "High Climbers and Timber Fallers." He'll even sign it for you if you order it from him, or send it to him afterword. Jerry's book is incredible in every way.


----------



## STIHL-KID (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks for the leads guys! I will check out those books. I have always enjoyed looking and reading about the historical logging operations that happened in the Northwest.


----------



## kkottemann (Dec 18, 2006)

ditto on high climbers and timber fallers, I cannot seem to not look at it when I am eating breakfast or sitting in front of the fire place. It is just awsome.

Where can you buy copies of old logging pics?? I would like some for the shop and office.


----------



## climb it (Dec 21, 2006)

Heres a photo to compare your oldschool pics too, taken near crystal mountain. 

View attachment 42092


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 28, 2006)

*Books with pics*

Timber Country, and Timber Country revisited by Earl Roberge published by Washington contract loggers assoc. has photos of 1970's and up logging in WA,OR,CA and Idaho. Pics of equipment loggers and areas. Don't know if still in print. Nice book tho. I have "Timber Country Revisited" found in used book store in like new condition.


----------

